# #2c Stanley



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Guess who picked one at a swap meet today for $15.00! I pulled that money out faster than old west gun fighter pulled a 6 shouter.:yes: To those who think i'm a liar, i decided to post the pic of the #2 that I still have, a few of the others, that I have in my house that I built myself and is full of furniture that I built myself. I have a bunch more out in my 4 car garage that I built myself along with my Rockwell unisaw,8" jointer, 15 planer, drill press, band saw, belt disk sander, 100s of hand tools, and don't forget my 69 camaro, 72 buick, car lift....Also thats my ID and va card by the tools so you know its me. Also I'm posted some of the stuff I've made.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

johnray said:


> Guess who picked one at a swap meet today for $15.00! I pulled that money out faster than old west gun fighter pulled a 6 shouter.:yes:


without pics ????


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Not familiar with a six shouter unless you talking bout the in-laws house :smile:

Great score... PICTURES!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*#2*

I cleaned it up today it was pretty rusty and dirty. Not to bad at all except the tote is cracked and the top is chiped off. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement? Iwill get a pic up asap. I;m on the road and have to go to Nicky Ds tho get on line.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Not familiar with a six shouter unless you talking bout the in-laws house :smile:
> 
> Great score... PICTURES!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...





:laughing::laughing:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

sold it for 200.00 before I got a pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> sold it for 200.00 before I got a pic!:thumbsup:


= it didn't happen :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I really wanted to keep it, but times are hard and I need the bread. I have another one, Its a nicer one but its not a C. I was at the flee market in Webster, Fl. this am. there was some realy great antique tools there.












c


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*ah, do whad na?*

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

No pics? You scored a 2 and have no pics. 

That's an amazing yarn.

But this is woodworkingtalk, not knittingtalk.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ACP said:


> No pics? You scored a 2 and have no pics.
> 
> That's an amazing yarn.
> 
> But this is woodworkingtalk, not knittingtalk.


He actually had two 2's, and he said he sold one of them...the "C". It's entirely possible that he is not full of BS. He may have reasons for not taking that minute to snap a quick picture for us. 

On another forum I visit there is a guy that posts several "gloats" a week about loads of hardwood that he got for pocket change, or that was left on the side of the road, like 500BF of White Oak. Other posts about LN chisels he got for $2.00 each. He claimed to be a woodworker since he was 14 yrs old, and has used every type of woodworking equipment around. What doesn't make sense is that he said his camera broke. What baffles me is that he asks questions that are indicative of his lack of knowledge.

So, lets not prejudge johnray. All the pictures of work that he claims is his might really be. Now if that is all true, we would feel really bad...wouldn't we.:yes:












 







.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

I just sold some oceanfront property in Arizona for $2,000,000


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> He actually had two 2's, and he said he sold one of them...the "C". It's entirely possible that he is not full of BS. He may have reasons for not taking that minute to snap a quick picture for us.
> I enjoy hand tools quite a bit, I'd love to see that one as well! I've never had the pleasure of owning one myself
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*#2*

News flash, I don't realy care if you believe me or not. I bought a #2 blue grass plane once for 24.00 sold it for 800.. #1 for 500. sold it for a 1000. the list goes on. Still own 40 t0 50 more stanleys, but who counts, bought my first one in 1974. Bought 2 Snap on ratchets wed morning for 40. sold them wed nite for 150. thats what I do.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> Buy HF, use them, than take them back, tell them they don;t work and get your money back.


I would think someone who finds such awesome deals would find free clamps... Just say'n...

No pictures = didn't happen

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*clamps*

I'll bought and sold lots of clamps too. Usually pay 3-5.00 and sell for 10.+-. I don't like to buy them, a pain to handle. If the guy lived around me I would let you use them the clamps here but let him take them home. You can't trust anyone. If any of you douters are in the Cocoa, Fl. area, come by and look. you can check at the county to make sure I own the property too.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*pic of #2 I kept.*

Thats my license beside it, these is some of the other tools I have.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*more tools I lie about*

More tools and wood that i have.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*clamps*

I got lots of clamps too. All good usa made ones. 10.00 each come on by and get um, if ya have any money. cash only. I've sold some nice stanley on ebay lately, Payed 25. for that # 8 got 135.00 its on my ebay items check it out. only got 60.00 for another #8 but got for 30.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

See! That wasn't so difficult! Pictures = it happened... That's how it goes here. Nice collection. I'd be very interested in rounds, hollows and DT planes.

I live too far away to come by with cash but I'd also be interested in a couple decent Disston ripping hand saws, 6-8 tpi, if you had em for a reasonable price. 

If you have paypal and willing to ship let me know what ya got in that realm and we can make a deal. 

Oh, and I find it amusing that the other guys here with my cell # have been txt'n me pictures of they're tools with their ID sitting on em... Very entertaining :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you for posting the pics. Sorry if I doubted you, I'm a finger in the nail hole kinda guy. You have quite the collection! I wouldn't even have enough space to hold half that stuff. You must frequent an auction or two yes?


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*#2*

I just don't like being disrespected about a post. Like I said, I was at a swap meet 15 miles out out of the nearest town, to get on line. My self isteam is high enough that I don't have to lie about something I did to feel good. I was just happy something good happened to me for a change. Next time I wouldn't bother to post.


----------

